# vascularity



## IanM4208 (Jul 28, 2011)

Any helpful hints on how to increase vascularity?
I just started bulking again and I'm already starting to lose some. Im not a big fan of 20 week cycles, so I'm not looking into eq. I've also heard tren helps but I wanna wait a few more cycles before I take tren on.
Any suggestions?  Doesn't have to be a steriod necessarily, just anything u have seen that helps dem veins pop out
Thanx n reps


----------



## 3Ni (Jul 28, 2011)

decrease bodyfat


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

Genetics bro. But things you can do to help it are a lower bf%, foods/supps that increase bloodflow, and chemicals that are known to have a positive effect on vascularity.


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dont worry about vascularity while bulking, im finishing my bulking cycle right now i just add a little clen to the pct or if u dont add too much flab just cut a lil afterwards, its easier for me off cycle when im not adding that extra fluf


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 28, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Genetics bro. But things you can do to help it are a lower bf%, foods/supps that increase bloodflow, and chemicals that are known to have a positive effect on vascularity.



I hear ya. I'm just not as veiny as I used to be. What would those supps n chemicals be?

As I said, I just started bulking again. Prolly at a bloated 10% bf. So no need for helpful comments that say to just lose weight


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx Rambo and noheawaiian. My snide comment was towards 3ni


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, it varies from person to person.
EQ, tren A, and test P seem to be a good mix for vascularity for MY BODY. But keep in mind that it's more of a personall thing. Just reduce the amount of sub q fat to better show off the vascularity hiding behind it.


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 28, 2011)

well there is nothing you can do but cut down or use some tren or winstrol/anavar. try not to worry about vascularity while bulking. i bet you look just as good with no veins


----------



## 3Ni (Jul 28, 2011)

veins = either a decrease in bf% or water retention, nothing else.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 29, 2011)

3Ni said:


> veins = either a decrease in bf% or water retention, nothing else.



Correct. 


IanM4208
You may want to give Anavar a go


----------



## Dersh (Jul 29, 2011)

IGF gave me some wicked roadmaps up n down my arms whilst on prim and prop. I've used IGF without gear and gained great vascilarity of season too.


----------



## GMO (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Genetics bro. But things you can do to help it are a lower bf%, foods/supps that increase bloodflow, and chemicals that are known to have a positive effect on vascularity.


 
^^^This

The more BF you lose, the more vascular you will be.  AAS are not always the answer...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 29, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This
> 
> The more BF you lose, the more vascular you will be.  AAS are not always the answer...



THIS^^^
Decreased BF%, amount of SubQ water retention (resulting from dieting w/sodium and carb depletion) and genetics all play a part of it.

Question is, do you want to be "dry?"






Or "Vascular?"


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 29, 2011)

3Ni said:


> decrease bodyfat



This.


----------



## svansig (Jul 29, 2011)

Anything with L-arganine, citrulline or sugar in it makes my veins pop.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jul 29, 2011)

*Synthetek*

Synthelator - Vasodilator!


----------



## vannesb (Jul 29, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Any helpful hints on how to increase vascularity?
> I just started bulking again and I'm already starting to lose some. Im not a big fan of 20 week cycles, so I'm not looking into eq. I've also heard tren helps but I wanna wait a few more cycles before I take tren on.
> Any suggestions? Doesn't have to be a steriod necessarily, just anything u have seen that helps dem veins pop out
> Thanx n reps


 
For me when i am taking Deca with Test I get really good results!  Cant say that everyone gets those results.


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 29, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> Synthelator - Vasodilator!



Isnt this stuff just a temporary fix, something to use right before u get on stage? I dunno much about it other than i heard its just for a few hours


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 29, 2011)

Lower bodyfat, decrease water retention, cardio, AAS, HGH, niacin. Tren and EQ give you some seriously freaky veins.


----------



## cane87 (Jul 30, 2011)

like stated above many times.. lose bodyfat and then drop the water

add some gp eq and u will be golden lolol


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 30, 2011)

everyone has already said lower bf, lower subq water, and tren/eq which you said youd rather avoid - as far as effects while bulking from supps or juice I would agree with others on anavar, IGF works great, Glycerol works really well but it's short-lived, and surprised no one mentioned it yet, but turinabol or PH's like H-drol, SD, etc. work great


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 15, 2011)

Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator gives a significant increase in vasularity aswell as being a very effective fat loss product.

You can check out one of our customer's photo aswell as his feedback on the product here:

Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator for Fat loss


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 16, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator gives a significant increase in vasularity aswell as being a very effective fat loss product.
> 
> You can check out one of our customer's photo aswell as his feedback on the product here:
> 
> Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator for Fat loss



You beat me to it! I was going to say the exact same thing.

Short of Synthelator there is nothing that will increase vasularity more then 
Syntheselen while helping with fat loss.


----------



## Curlycat (Aug 16, 2011)

Natural supplements which should help with vasodialation: 
L-Arganine Pyroglutamate 
Horney Goat Weed - Epimeduim (many species - use high Icariin extraction) works same as sildenafil (The active in Viagra)
Cissus quandrangularis
Vitis vinefera (High OPC extraction)


----------



## XYZ (Aug 16, 2011)

3ni said:


> decrease bodyfat


 

+1


----------



## vannesb (Aug 16, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Any helpful hints on how to increase vascularity?
> I just started bulking again and I'm already starting to lose some. Im not a big fan of 20 week cycles, so I'm not looking into eq. I've also heard tren helps but I wanna wait a few more cycles before I take tren on.
> Any suggestions? Doesn't have to be a steriod necessarily, just anything u have seen that helps dem veins pop out
> Thanx n reps


 
For me clean diet and test/deca works well for my body.  hear Tren works well.  The key is dropping BF!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

ost workout dextrose always makes em pop!


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are some photos of the effects achieved with Synthelator - Vasodilator.

Although this mainly for precontest use.


----------

